

Cannabis as addictive as heroin, new study finds - DanielBMarkham
http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-London/2014/10/07/Cannabis-As-Addictive-As-Heroin-New-Study-Finds

======
DanielBMarkham
Here's the other article that was cited:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2783111/The-
terrible...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2783111/The-terrible-
truth-cannabis-Expert-s-devastating-20-year-study-finally-demolishes-claims-
smoking-pot-harmless.html)

Neither one seemed very authoritative, so I wasn't sure which one to post.

